# connection timeout bei ssh verbindungen über ms_isa_webproxy

## thrashed

Hallo liebes Forum!

Um auf der Arbeit alle Webseiten erreichen zu können, tunnel ich mich am Kunden_Webproxy auf meinen Server_zu_Hause und nutze dann meinen eigenen Proxy. Das funktioniert alles einwandfrei, nur wenn ich im putty Terminal (welches mir den ssh Tunnel zur Verfügung stellt) länger nichts mache bekomme ich einen Timeout, die PuttySession und der darin enthaltene Tunnel bricht ab. Das nervt so dermassen!

Es liegt definitv nicht an meinen Client oder an meinen Server. Da ich diese Methode von verschiedenen Standorten erfolgreich getestet habe und das ConnectionTimeout in der sshd.conf auf 0 steht. Ich vermute das dieser doofe Microsoft ISA Server, welcher beim Kunden Proxy spielt und durch den ich meine PuttySession eröffne, die Connection Timouts verursacht. Gibt es irgendwelche Möglichkeiten wie ich diese Timeouts verhindern kann?

Danke im Voraus für Eure Ideen,

lg

thrashed

----------

## think4urs11

TCPKeepAlive yes in /etc/ssh/sshd_config auf dem Server hast du aktiv?

Was ist mit der Option 'enable TCP keepalives' in PuTTY; aktiviert ja/nein?

----------

## Finswimmer

Zu Not lass irgendwas in putty laufen. Zum Beispiel ein: watch -n 200 ps x -H oder sonstwas.

Damit sollte Putty nicht die Verbindung verlieren.

Tobi

----------

## thrashed

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> TCPKeepAlive yes in /etc/ssh/sshd_config auf dem Server hast du aktiv?
> 
> Was ist mit der Option 'enable TCP keepalives' in PuTTY; aktiviert ja/nein?

 

alles richtig eingestellt. und wie oben beschrieben passiert es mir nur bei diesen kunden wo ich mit putty über den webproxy gehen muss. bei direkten connections passiert mir dieser timeout nicht.

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Zu Not lass irgendwas in putty laufen. Zum Beispiel ein: watch -n 200 ps x -H oder sonstwas.
> 
> Damit sollte Putty nicht die Verbindung verlieren.
> 
> Tobi

 

Hi Tobi!

Ja, naja so funktioniert das eh. Ich lass sonst immer einen ping auf localhost laufen, dann bekomme ich auch keinen TimeOut. Das ist echt sehr merkwürdig. Ich würde es nur gerne technisch verstehen warum das passiert. Sobald ich z.bsp.: den ping prozess in den background schiebe kommt nach ca. 2min auch ein timeout. nur wenn text im terminal runterläuft bekomme ich kein timeout. wie gesagt, sehr sehr merkwürdig

----------

## Finswimmer

Evtl hilft dir das, um den Timeout zu verlängern:

http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/faq.html#faq-timeout

----------

## thrashed

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Evtl hilft dir das, um den Timeout zu verlängern:
> 
> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/faq.html#faq-timeout

 

danke, ich werde es mal antesten, da ich das timeoutproblem aber NUR hinter einem webproxy habe, glaube ich nicht das es etwas ändern wird. wie gesagt, wenn ich einen ping auf localhost laufen lasse bekomme ich KEINEN timeout. naja eh alles nur halb so wild, hätte mich nur mal so interessiert.   :Smile: 

----------

